# Pin Oak updated with 1st load pics



## 08brute (Mar 12, 2012)

UPDATE - Go to page 2 to see pics the 1st load. 

In preparation for a new building project at my work, we hired a tree service to take out 13 fifty year old trees. I asked if they would leave the trunks for me and they agreed. I am able to use the skid loader that we have for snow removal along with my grapple bucket to load them up on my trailer. Hopefully I can get them all in a load or two. They are 56 miles from my home but the cost won't be too excessive because I am not making any extra trips (loading at the end of work day). 

Any guess on the weight I am looking at here? 13 trunks at about 24" to 30" across and about 30' tall. 
(Here is my try - 24" X 30 = 60 sq ft or 46.9% of a cord...at 3000 lbs/cord each trunk would be 1407 lbs)

My CEO says that most of these are Pin Oak but the tree service said Locust and Ash. Any ideas on what this wood may be? I couldnâ€™t find any fruit, acorns, or leaves. The lower branches have been trimmed. My CEO says they are 50+ years old.

If it is Pin Oak, where does that land on the BTU/Weight chart (I know it is lower than other oak). I don't see it on sweeps BTU chart.


----------



## 08brute (Mar 12, 2012)

Some bark pics.


----------



## dannynelson77 (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like Pin Oaks to me.  Pin Oaks that have had their lower branches trimmed.  Pin Oak is a Red Oak.  Same BTUs as Red Oak.......


----------



## 08brute (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply, Danny. To me it looks like the bark in my 2 pictures are different from each other. The one on the right is a little thinner, wider, and more shallow. Thoughts?


----------



## dannynelson77 (Mar 12, 2012)

Its hard to tell in those pics.  Both look like a red oak bark though.  so many "red oaks" bark could be slightly different tree to tree?  None of those bark pictures look like Ash or Locust though thats for sure.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Mar 12, 2012)

all I know is that its HEAVY! I think oak is 5000+ lbs / cord.  I dont know how big of a trailer you have, but unless its a semi trailer, I'd plan on more than a couple of trips.


----------



## 08brute (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a 30' fifth wheel trailer with 3 7000# axles but there is no way I would ever put 21k on it. I am only comfortable hauling about 12k on it. If Pin Oak is the same as Red Oak it is 3570# a cord. I will post pictures of my load and let you all know how it went. 



			
				Bocefus78 said:
			
		

> all I know is that its HEAVY! I think oak is 5000+ lbs / cord.  I dont know how big of a trailer you have, but unless its a semi trailer, I'd plan on more than a couple of trips.


----------



## woodsmaster (Mar 12, 2012)

That looks like a lot of fun to split.


----------



## 08brute (Mar 12, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing. No round has stopped my 22 ton TSC yet but we will see. 



			
				woodsmaster said:
			
		

> That looks like a lot of fun to split.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 12, 2012)

NICE SCORE!!  I don't care what kind of wood it is (as long as it isn't catalpa or willow), if you don't want it I'LL TAKE IT!!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 12, 2012)

Difficult to tell for sure by the pictures but the pictures of the trees do look like pin oak.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like the known pin oaks around here.  

Looking at the surroundings, it also makes that they're pin oaks because they're often purposely planted at schools, businesses, urban/suburban areas because of their tolerance of poor conditions.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 13, 2012)

Doesn't look like the ash or locusts I see growing around here.

Good deal incidentally.


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 13, 2012)

I did a quick search for a calculator and came up with this:
24"x30' log~1.3 cords, 30"x30' log~2 cords. Sounds about right...

http://jackbootedliberal.com/2011/03/cord-wood-calculation-table/

That bark sure looks like Pin Oak to me...


----------



## billb3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Certainly does _ look_ like it could be pin oak.
Except 1.jpg.  there's some history there with that one. 
Glad I'm not the one splitting it. That middle section is going to test your battle-fu.


----------



## ailanthus (Mar 13, 2012)

+1 on the splitting.  Only time my tough-as-nails father ever used a splitter was for 4 large pin oaks.  Splitter busted right through it, though.


----------



## BurnIt13 (Mar 13, 2012)

08brute said:
			
		

> I have a 30' fifth wheel trailer with 3 7000# axles but there is no way I would ever put 21k on it. I am only comfortable hauling about 12k on it. If Pin Oak is the same as Red Oak it is 3570# a cord. I will post pictures of my load and let you all know how it went.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Red oak is about 3750lbs/cord when seasoned.  Wet it is probably closer to 6000lbs+.  

If I read right.....you have *13* trees, each 24-30" diameter and 30ft tall???  If so, thats about a cord per tree (actually a bit more)  I'm thinking you have somewhere between 11-14 cord depending on the growth of the tree

Got my info from this link:
http://extension.unh.edu/resources/files/Resource001044_Rep1200.pdf

Even though you have a big honkin trailer....you're gonna need to make more than a couple runs  You're looking at upwards of 75,000lbs  If you run out of room I'll take some!


----------



## ethanhudson (Mar 13, 2012)

Where 'bouts in South Dakota are you.  I'm over in Rapid City...


----------



## Ash_403 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a Pin Oak in my back yard.  By the looks of your pictures I am almost certain that they are Pin Oaks.  Notice how high up the trunk the branches have been removed.  Pin Oaks naturally droop their 'lower' branches to the ground.  Yes, they had to cut that high up to get the tips of those branches out of pedestrians faces.

As mentioned.  Red Oak family.  Quite heavy wood green.  Still heavy wood when dry/seasoned.

Best of luck.  Stay safe.


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 13, 2012)

Ash_403 said:
			
		

> Quite heavy wood green.


http://www.burleyboys.com/log-weight-calculator/log-weight-calculator.html


----------



## lukem (Mar 13, 2012)

08brute said:
			
		

> In preparation for a new building project at my work, we hired a tree service to take out 13 fifty year old trees. I asked if they would leave the trunks for me and they agreed. I am able to use the skid loader that we have for snow removal along with my grapple bucket to load them up on my trailer. Hopefully I can get them all in a load or two. They are 56 miles from my home but the cost won't be too excessive because I am not making any extra trips (loading at the end of work day).
> 
> Any guess on the weight I am looking at here? 13 trunks at about 24" to 30" across and about 30' tall.
> (Here is my try - 24" X 30 = 60 sq ft or 46.9% of a cord...at 3000 lbs/cord each trunk would be 1407 lbs)
> ...



OK, cords are measured by cubic feet, not square feet.  The formula for this is PixR^2xh, so a 24" x30' log is 94 cubic feet, give or take.  That's 73% of a cord.  Here's a good link to help out.  http://easycalculation.com/area/cylinder.php

Multiply that by 13 and you are at 9.5 cord.  A cord of green oak is going to weigh about 4,800 lbs.  That's probably close to 50,000 lbs.  I hope you have a big trailer....and truck...if you want to get it in two trips.

EDIT:  In reality, there's much more cordage in a log than there is in c/s/s firewood, so I would at 25%-30% to that weight to account for the air that is in a stack of wood that isn't in a log.  So more like 65,000 lbs.


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 14, 2012)

lukem said:
			
		

> OK, cords are measured by cubic feet, not square feet.  The formula for this is PixR^2xh, so a 24" x30' log is 94 cubic feet, give or take.  That's 73% of a cord.  Here's a good link to help out.
> 
> EDIT:  In reality, there's much more cordage in a log than there is in c/s/s firewood, so I would at 25%-30% to that weight to account for the air that is in a stack of wood that isn't in a log.  So more like 65,000 lbs.


Yeah, isn't a cord about 80 cu.ft. of solid wood?


----------



## 08brute (Mar 14, 2012)

I live north of Sioux Falls, SD but work in NW Iowa. 



			
				ethanhudson said:
			
		

> Where 'bouts in South Dakota are you.  I'm over in Rapid City...


----------



## 08brute (Mar 14, 2012)

Some Pics of the load. Ended up being a lot bigger trunks than I expected. I had to cut some of the logs to 4' for the New Holland 180 to lift them. Heavy Stuff! At least 2 or 3 more loads to get it all. The tree service disposed of anything smaller than about 1 1/2'.

(The reason it looks kind of funny is that the trailer is down a hill.)


----------



## 08brute (Mar 14, 2012)

Additional Pics of the load.


----------



## 08brute (Mar 14, 2012)

Some Pics showing the size. Notice the 1 qt oil in comparison.


----------



## 08brute (Mar 14, 2012)

Some more of the load unloaded next to my last soft maple score. Also a pic of a couple of my stacks.


----------



## 08brute (Mar 14, 2012)

The first pic is what is left this morning for me to cut and haul after work today and tomorrow.

The second is my view on the ride home yesterday. Most of you probably have seen these massive windmills.


----------



## 08brute (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is the second load. I could have hauled a bit more and I loaded it a bit back heavy. Went ok though.


----------



## 08brute (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is load 3. Load 4 I will be working on today and I have 1 more load after that. (Will get Monday)

This was my heaviest yet.


----------



## Bmwgsboy (Mar 16, 2012)

im getting some loads of pin oak
175 a load its about 4 to 5 full cords
Each load about 8 loads. Is that a good 
Price??? In Nj.


----------



## 08brute (Mar 16, 2012)

Bmwgsboy said:


> im getting some loads of pin oak
> 175 a load its about 4 to 5 full cords
> Each load about 8 loads. Is that a good
> Price??? In Nj.


 
Others are better to answer this question but I would say that is a good deal. Is is cut/split/dry/delivered or is that log length? That is only $35 a cord


----------



## Bmwgsboy (Mar 16, 2012)

Still green not split.


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 16, 2012)

08brute said:


> Here is load 3. Load 4 I will be working on today and I have 1 more load after that. (Will get Monday)
> 
> This was my heaviest yet.


That's quite the score. Plenty of heat there but the work isn't over yet!  




08brute said:


> Others are better to answer this question but I would say that is a good deal. Is is cut/split/dry/delivered or is that log length? That is only $35 a cord


Heck, that's probably about what you'll be spending on saw and truck fuel.


----------



## 08brute (Mar 16, 2012)

Woody Stover said:


> Heck, that's probably about what you'll be spending on saw and truck fuel.



That is about right! I have filled the diesel twice now @ $75 per time. That doesnt include gas for the splitter and saw or diesel for the skid loader! It still is better than $700 to fill a propane tank that would only last a couple of months or less.


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 16, 2012)

08brute said:


> It still is better than $700 to fill a propane tank that would only last a couple of months or less.


I heard that! I've got a couple of pending Pin Oak scores as well. It looks a little different than others in the Red Oak group and I'm hoping it will burn a little longer but I doubt that any difference would be noticeable...


----------



## 08brute (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is load #4. I just got done loading it up over noon hour.That front one will be a joy to cut and split!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 16, 2012)

Big loads! You will appreciate that wood in a few years. It gives great heat but is a bear to get dried out.


----------



## woodsmaster (Mar 16, 2012)

08brute said:


> I was thinking the same thing. No round has stopped my 22 ton TSC yet but we will see.


 
  I came across a white oak round today that made my borrowed 35 ton TSC splitter stop dead in it's tracks. After trying different spots I got it to split into some pieces, but there so mangled an odd shaped there going in the bonfire pile.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice jag of wood, brute!!  Like Backwoods Savage said, your gonna benefit BIG TIME from that wood in a couple years when it is seasone!  Excellent score, I'm a tad bit JEALOUS!!


----------



## weatherguy (Mar 17, 2012)

Thats an all time great score, now you have plenty of work to do this spring.


----------

